# usage des touches F1-F12 spécifique à un logiciel



## sjukdom (16 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Possesseur pour quelques temps d'un PowerBook G4, je travaille avec Cubase SX ; dans ce logiciel, les touches F2 et suivantes servent à appeler différentes fenêtres du logiciel. Or, sur le powerbook, certaines touches F... servent aux différents réglages (volume, luminosité,...). Pour accéder aux fonctions du logiciel, il faut appuyer simultanément sur la touche fn et sur la touche visée. Y'a-t'il un moyen d'inverser la procédure (appuyer sur fn pour les réglages de la machine, et non plus pour les fonctions du logiciel) ? 

Merci d'avance,

sébastien


----------



## bobby001 (17 Septembre 2005)

Préférences systèmes, claviers et souris, clavier, utilisé les touches F1-F12 : faut coché la case : je connais pas exactement les termes exacts je tourne avec l'OS en Anglais.


----------

